# Negri Electronics nexus contest



## socomdark (Jun 7, 2011)

So I know RootzWiki has got phones from them before and I don't doubt they have great customer service but I think the contest is just a hoax. I caught screenshot of the last contest "winner" posting that contest winners will be posted shortly and then that post gets deleted and the Negri Electronics twitter says the same thing. I don't mind not winning if I had small chance but it seems there was no real chance of winning. Anyways I'm more just disappointed than anything and just wanted to let you guys know.









Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------

